# I need info on Belgian Malinois cross German Sheperd ASAP!



## guitarpicker226 (Dec 10, 2007)

Does anyone have info on Belgian Malinois cross German Sheperd? I already have 10 month old Golden Retriever and she has been through obedience school and is doing very well for her age. She is perfect. After seeing me be so successful with my pup my roommate is trying to get a Belgian Malinois cross German Sheperd pup. I hope he is not making a rash decision. I have fear for my pup and all my expensive belongings in the house. Although, I do not want to keep him from getting his dream dog. I just do not have any info on this breed and would like to aquire some. After going through rough times with my pup, I do not want to go through it again. So any info is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## raquyx (Dec 27, 2007)

guitarpicker226 said:


> Does anyone have info on Belgian Malinois cross German Sheperd? I already have 10 month old Golden Retriever and she has been through obedience school and is doing very well for her age. She is perfect. After seeing me be so successful with my pup my roommate is trying to get a Belgian Malinois cross German Sheperd pup. I hope he is not making a rash decision. I have fear for my pup and all my expensive belongings in the house. Although, I do not want to keep him from getting his dream dog. I just do not have any info on this breed and would like to aquire some. After going through rough times with my pup, I do not want to go through it again. So any info is much appreciated. Thank you.


All I know is that this dog better get ridiculous amount of exercise! But honestly, if he gets a puppy and you introduce your dog carefully, I don't foresee any problems.


----------



## wheaties4ever123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, from my experience German Shepards are amazing dogs. Some people say they have a reputation for being aggresive but I think otherwise. Though they may be a little bit hyper as puppies, they are very obedient dogs and really intellegent. I don't know much about Belgian Malinois but I do know that they are also really smart and easy to train. I've heard they can be pretty energetic though to. So I'd say your friends going to get a VERY hyper VERY smart dog. If you want it could probably be a gaurd dog too with 2 police dog breeds mixed into it. But go find some more information first, mine might be wrong. You should probably introduce them when they are young though, so they most likely will get along later in life and not fight. But it also depends on the gender of your dog and the new one.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a malinois, does your roommates have a plan with the dog? A malinois mix with GSD sounds like it is going to be a powerful dog.http://www.malinut.com/life/

Malinois is known to keep an eye open for anything to do, it is almost similar to border collie. It is suitable for active home with a l o t of simulation. My dog always up for something to do even if she is napping, she keeps one eye open for anything.


----------



## rvamutt (Jan 8, 2008)

It sounds like your roommate is buying a dog from a BYB. The only reason one one breed these two animals on purpose is for the hype. If a breeder had a good GSD (titled, worked) there's no way they'd cross it with a Mal. Stupid idea, stupid designer dogs, stuoid BYB's....


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

rvamutt said:


> It sounds like your roommate is buying a dog from a BYB. The only reason one one breed these two animals on purpose is for the hype. If a breeder had a good GSD (titled, worked) there's no way they'd cross it with a Mal. Stupid idea, stupid designer dogs, stuoid BYB's....


 Unforunately, I have seen tons of breeders from Holland, Belgium, and France breeding german shepherd to malinois to get better traits for policework and do KNPV as a sport. They are known as KNPV lines and there's no registration. The good chance that you will be getting a good dog with no paper. Those dogs from KNVP lines tend to be a powerful dog with full package. If a malinois bred to a gsd, you are going to have a dog that you can't handle. (No kidding)!

I would say they aren't for "average" pet owner, experienced trainers will know how to handle those dogs. Some of them are so dominant and aggressive. It is the dog that police dept and military are looking for. NOT average pet owners!

Police dept and military want dogs with intense prey drive, speed, and agile which Malinois has and the strength and size that the GSD has.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes I have to kinda go along with French Ring, I have worked a bunch of Shepherds but not one Malinois. It's kinda like a Shepherd with 8 legs, very fast High energy etc. It doesn't mean that somewhere out there could be a couch potato Malinois / Shepherd cross. and all the variables in between.
Good Luck


----------



## raquyx (Dec 27, 2007)

French Ring said:


> Unforunately, I have seen tons of breeders from Holland, Belgium, and France breeding german shepherd to malinois to get better traits for policework and do KNVP as a sport. They are known as KNVP lines and there's no registration. The good chance that you will be getting a good dog with no paper. Those dogs from KNVP lines tend to be a powerful dog with full package. If a malinois bred to a gsd, you are going to have a dog that you can't handle. (No kidding)!


Oh dear. I have the feeling that OP's roomie is not training for KNVP... scary.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Wow- ton of energy and needs a job. Start training as soon as possible.. Get that energy focused..


----------



## rvamutt (Jan 8, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Wow- ton of energy and needs a job. Start training as soon as possible.. Get that energy focused..


No, just don't get that dog unless you have experience and plan on doing sport work. This isn't a Border Collie...this dog could hurt someone real bad. Remember that these dogs are bred to bite people. That was the breeding goal. A good sport handler or trainer can focus that energy but not a "pet owner".

French Ring, 

I didn't realize this. What can this cross do that a good example of either breed can't? I assume they are bigger, than Mals and maybe more prey than GSDs....


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

rvamutt,

I can't speak for those BYB who accidently bred a malinois to GSD, but those breeders who bred both dogs on purpose. What you said is exactly why they are breeding them together. Those traits are what they needed to make their jobs more effective. 

If a dog handler has a german shepherd, he is a bit too slow to catch the bad guy. It gives a him more time to get away or grab an object to protect himself. A malinois is so small and runs faster than GSD, but a bad guy can hurt it easily. I mean it is smaller and weight less than GSD. The guy can slam or toss the dog.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

rvamutt said:


> No, just don't get that dog unless you have experience and plan on doing sport work.....


 Malinois and GSD would be one powerful and active mix. They would need a job- use training as the job. Its too late- she has the dog already. Now we just need to help here..


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Malinois and GSD would be one powerful and active mix. They would need a job- use training as the job. Its too late- she has the dog already. Now we just need to help here..


 I agree. I hope the roommate has a plan for the dog.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

You realize if the roommate is a possible macho type these replies are going to be like catnip to a siamese. Young men sometimes have ego problems. A big powerful dog!!!!


----------



## rvamutt (Jan 8, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Malinois and GSD would be one powerful and active mix. They would need a job- use training as the job. Its too late- she has the dog already. Now we just need to help here..


He (the roommate) is "trying" to get the dog. If he is able to get a dog then its going to have come from a piss-poor breeder as the only people that are going to be breeding these dogs are BYB's and working people. There is no good breeder producing solid working puppies that would sell one to a person that has no experience and isn't doing any work.

That leaves BYB's. Can you say temperament problems?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

A friend of mine has a GSD/Mal mix and he is a very hyper dog but he has also been in obedience classes since he was 12 weeks old.

His dog has been only to positive reinforcement dog classes only ever used a buckle collar or harness for training, etc... he has never placed a choke or pinch on this dog and the dog is wonderful. However, he has put in many many hours of work training this dog and making sure everyone and anyone who comes into contact with his dog is just as consistent as he is. 

For instance when out on a walk nobody can just walk up to his dog. They have to wait for the dog to sit and then he lets people pet him, etc...

So, i believe your roommate could have a wonderful well-mannered pup but let him know that he needs to be willing to put forth the effort in having such a well mannered dog.

Although they make great guard dogs they are still family members and want to be included in the pack. So, I hope he doesn't think he can just leave it in the backyard and let the dog protect the property. He will end up with a dog that does not want ANYONE coming near the yard and very hard if not impossible to control anytime when going somewhere new.

I say as soon as he gets the puppy all of his shots he take him/her to obedience and then to several parks, pet stores for socialization with other people and especially other dogs.

Both breeds have a high prey drive so getting them used to other dogs (and cats even if you dont have one) can help a lot. The last thing you want is a neighbors cat ending up in your yard with a dog that has no idea what to do.

Anyhow, good luck with the pup. Hope your roommate is ready for lots of obedience training.


----------

